# sold !



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

these two guys came with a setup i purchased . they need new homes 

take them both for $ 10 bucks 
or willing to trade for a bundle of plant clippings 

pickup west maple ridge by golden ears bridge [email protected]!


----------



## Cw08 (Feb 25, 2021)

Is this still available?


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

still available [email protected]! trades welcomes


----------



## Cw08 (Feb 25, 2021)

Hi are these available still I'm looking for two bigger ones as I have cichlids please let me know I can come noon today


----------



## Mi2age (Feb 23, 2012)

These guys still looking for a home?


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

Mi2age said:


> These guys still looking for a home?


yup


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

FREE ...... MUST PICKUP TODAY [email protected]!


----------

